# Performance Alert



## django21 (Sep 10, 2010)

My Friend keeps getting this pop-up message below, she says its from her Norton 360 she using.

Performance Alert - 
High memory usage getting low

She wants to know how to disable it or stop the pop-up returning. I dont use Norton myself so i'm hoping someone here will.

Thx


----------

